# Hi , what makes a larger woman sexy to you?



## Lolita13 (Sep 22, 2008)

Please answer. Thanks. This is all new to me.


----------



## Mac5689 (Sep 22, 2008)

i don't know about the other members of this site, but i for one can not answer that. because i for one don't know the answer to why i like larger woman. 

the only thing i'm sure of is that the sun will raise in the morning and set at night, and i will always find larger woman attractive.


----------



## Zoom (Sep 23, 2008)

It's the flab.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Ooh, how may I count the ways?

To begin with, the primary reason I'm attracted to fat women is because they turn me on. It's true. Looking at pictures of cute fat chicks, touching and making out with my fat girlfriend, and even reading fiction about fat women sexually arouses me. 

As for why/how, that's a bit harder to pin down. I think it's the way I'm wired. Why do all these other guys in america like skinny girls with big breasts?

I like big bellies. Nice, round, tummies are sexy. I like the softness. There's so much more flesh to explore on a fat girl, so much more to touch and cuddle. Just hugging a fat woman feels good. I like the way they take up more space, the way bits of them jiggle when they laugh. I loooove givving tummy-rubs. n_n

I'm also a feeder, but that's a whole other topic in and of itself.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi Fuzzy, could you explain the feeder thing to me? I am curious about this. Thanks


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Okay dokey. =o

First, I want to explain the term "feedee". A feedee is somebody who is sexually aroused by overeating and gaining weight. They like to get fatter, stuff their faces, get fed tasty fattening treats and recieve tummy rubs.

Feeders are the counterpart to this fetish. A feeder is somebody who is really aroused by weight gain and overeating in their partner. They are very attracted to active gainers (usually feedees), and they like to do stuff like hand-feed them, watch them eat, buy high-calorie food for them, etc. 

In both cases, the key word is "fatter". There isn't necisarily any ideal weight, although some feedees set goals. Just because a feedee wants to gain weight, that doesn't mean their dissatisfied with their current appearance, and just because a feeder wants to see somebody else gain weight, that doesnt' mean they dont' find them attractive. It's more about the journey than the goal. Stuff like finding clothes dont' fit anymore, weighing, and other signs of weight gain are big turn ons for the feedee and the feeder. 

Ideally, you would have a feeder and a feedee in a relationship, but this doesn't always happen. A feedee can still gain in a relationship with somebody who is merely accepting of their gain, and some feeders have partners that gain without actively trying to. There are many feedees and feeders that are non-practicing, to whom the whole wg thing is just a fantasy with no bearing on real life relationships.

I am a feeders. I think women talking about getting too fat for their clothes or how much they eat is sexy. I'm also kind sexually interested in gluttonous and/or lazy behavior, I find big appetites a major attraction factor, and I think burps are pretty hot too (although those traits aren't necessarily common to all feeders).

^_^ Does that help?

You can probably get dozens of other experts to inform you with their own definitions and opinions on the subject, and even more totally uninformed people to deliver their own opinions.

PS: Just to clarify, not all FAs (short for fat admirer, the commonly accepted term for a person with a sexual preference for fat partners, usually assumed guy who likes fat chicks) are feeders, just like not all fat women are feedees.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

I made a post to you in my other thread about my clothes not fitting, lol. It said I needed MOD approval, anyway..Thats a turn on wow! My fiance is tired of hearing me bitch about it. haha. I acant belive a woman gets sexually turned on by this. I would think this is a male only fetish. Seriously though I have googled the term feeder and I have been reading up. What happens when all of the weight is gained? Does the feedee lose and start again? I see some people have a fetish for a women who cant move and are so large that they become bed bound, I'm sorry I find this sad. I dont want to offend but its kind of cruel. Im not saying you are that extreem. In my 20's I lived in NYC and went to fetish clubs, but it was mostly foot fetish and smbd, spankings. This is a new one. Does your GF get turned on by this? If I am asking to many questions, let me know.


----------



## jeff7005 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> Please answer. Thanks. This is all new to me.


what makes skinny women attractive!? for some the smaller the better for others the bigger the better its just a matter of taste.
one thing for sure ever since i was kid i liked bigger girls,some skinny ones are attractive too but for me bbw's (big beautifull women) are mind blowing:smitten:


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Some one said its the fat that turned them on, Just fat cells? Not the person? I like skinny guys myself. Although after my weight gain, Im startiing to like a bigger guy so I dont feel gigantic next to him.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

I think it means attracted to fat people, since you can't actually seperate the fat cells from the person without expensive surgery.


----------



## dragorat (Sep 23, 2008)

*OK to add to what others have said(which I agree on quite a bit),I prefer big girls of any size simply because they have curves!Most of what society calls attractive are hard lines & angles.I find nothing attractive about a grown woman who has the body of a 10 yr. old boy!If you look back through history you will find that most of the famous women of history were plus sized.The thin is in part of history didn't take off until the 60's here in the US.In my eyes a woman should have curves & be soft to the touch.That is why I prefer BBW.*


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 23, 2008)

dragorat said:


> [B!If you look back through history you will find that most of the famous women of history were plus sized.The thin is in part of history didn't take off until the 60's here in the US.In my eyes a woman should have curves & be soft to the touch.That is why I prefer BBW.[/COLOR][/SIZE][/I][/B]




I'm going to go even further than that.
The first "artwork" ever officially recorded dates back some 50,000 years. It is the fertility "goddess" figure, and it is of a very fat female figure (very obese) with breasts so large they hang to her belly button. This was believed to be the image of fertility, health, and reproduction... I think carbon dating has taken them back even older than 50 thousands years but my memory may fail me on that.

FAT has been, in history, a sign of wealth, fertility, life...because if you were skinny it meant you were starving. Even the Greek statutes have fat rolls.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 23, 2008)

Oh yeah I forgot to answer the question.
For me, in men, men look great either fat or thin. My lines on maleness are badly blurred. I like feminine men as much as a macho masculine guy. Men are a who 'nother creature, totally different build, movment, even design as women (in my mind).
However in women, I think fat women are more attractive than thin ones. I like curves on women, large breasts, wide hips, soft flowing forms. This is what I look for when I do art as well. It's a preference to me. I am not saying that thin women can't be pretty. But for me, if I was going to be gay, it would be a fuller figured women that I would choose.
Now, having said that, for me there is also a point of too fat. Just like there is a point of too thin. I like definition to a women's body. Once that point of blurring lines is reached I find it not as attractive as one that has lines, roundness, and movement in the curves of their body.
To me, women look better if they look soft. I honestly don't like a lot of hard muscle on a women at all. At that point they look more male to me and no longer female. Femininity for me is softness (not weakness).


----------



## Ernest Nagel (Sep 23, 2008)

What makes some sunsets more awesome than others? Why are there some thunderstorms, rainbows or holidays that we will always remember? Trying to understand questions like these is fruitless, imo. Do you worry about why some people love lasagna or Willie Nelson? What makes Beethoven classic? Sexiness has got to be way more personal than any of those things and hella more complex. 

Why not just accept that 'the heart wants what the heart wants'? It doesn't need to be rational, hereditary or objectively determined. Revel in what makes each of us an individual and savor the expression of that. You can't dissect a puppy and point to what makes it cute to you. Same principle. JMO :bow:

_Some_ people might point out this topic has been covered many times in many different threads but I still find it interesting and worth discussing.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi, I guess I should of asked what makes guys want thier woman to gain more weight, instead I asked a simple question. I do agree I like a fuller softer look. Power in the curves! I should of addressed it to the men that were activly wanting to FEED thier women. I do find that a strange fetish, while I think liking larger women is a prefrence. I have read this site all night and there are def two extreems. I'm gonna put it out there. I think the men or women who likie to feed thier parter to see them grow are cruel and extreem. Please dont stone me, if a woman wants to be a fuller body type, thats fine. But reaching this enormous sickly state is very very twisted and just yuck. No no longer see a person there, just massive flesh and it seems the person dissapears and the fat takes over and you then just feed the fat . SAD. Like i said, I am speaking to the extreem folks, not the men and women that ADMIRE and PREFER sexy fuller women.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> Hi, I guess I should of asked what makes guys want thier woman to gain more weight, instead I asked a simple question. I do agree I like a fuller softer look. Power in the curves! I should of addressed it to the men that were activly wanting to FEED thier women. I do find that a strange fetish, while I think liking larger women is a prefrence. I have read this site all night and there are def two extreems. I'm gonna put it out there. I think the men or women who likie to feed thier parter to see them grow are cruel and extreem. Please dont stone me, if a woman wants to be a fuller body type, thats fine. But reaching this enormous sickly state is very very twisted and just yuck. No no longer see a person there, just massive flesh and it seems the person dissapears and the fat takes over and you then just feed the fat . SAD. Like i said, I am speaking to the extreem folks, not the men and women that ADMIRE and PREFER sexy fuller women.



Don't worry lolita. The folks on the Body Builders forum wont be able to see your humanity past your sick destructive beauty ideals either so you're in good company.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Don't worry lolita. The folks on the Body Builders forum wont be able to see your humanity past your sick destructive beauty ideals either so you're in good company.




Some how I think I missed the icecream truck....I don't think I am alone. Could you elaborate? Thanks


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

She thinks i have twisted beauty ideals because I think its sad to feed a woman to sickening proportions. 
What ever gets you off I guess.


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> She thinks i have twisted beauty ideals because I think its sad to feed a woman to sickening proportions.
> What ever gets you off I guess.



I think that there is something that you're not considering. The women is making the choice to allow that to be done to her. That is her freedom, her choice and her decision. You don't have to agree with it. But you should be willing to defend that choice because you make your own choices in your own life that others might also not agree with.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

A choice to be really sick and cant move. Great sign me up. I gained 60 pounds and already I feel a strain on my body. I think there is a big difference in loving a heavy woman with curves or one that is very over weight. I guess I cant grasp a female wanting to gain weight and be really sick. I guess I was closed minded to think this is a male dominated fetish, which I still belive most of it is. Maybe these women just want to eat and feel loved, cant see getting sexualy aroused by feeling like your gonna POP and cant breath. Hate me if you will.I like being full, its an emotional need, not sexual.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> A choice to be really sick and cant move. Great sign me up. I gained 60 pounds and already I feel a strain on my body. I think there is a big difference in loving a heavy woman with curves or one that is very over weight. I guess I cant grasp a female wanting to gain weight and be really sick. I guess I was closed minded to think this is a male dominated fetish, which I still belive most of it is. Maybe these women just want to eat and feel loved, cant see getting sexualy aroused by feeling like your gonna POP and cant breath. Hate me if you will.I like being full, its an emotional need, not sexual.



I'm not into the gaining/feeding thing, but I really don't think it's your place to be coming along here with only 17 posts to your name and be passing judgement on ANYONE. I'm sure skinny people pass judgement on you for not being a stick figure, and I'm sure you don't like it...so don't come on here being all ignorant and judging something you obviously dont know anything about. It's a real fast way to make enemies.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> A choice to be really sick and cant move. Great sign me up. I gained 60 pounds and already I feel a strain on my body. I think there is a big difference in loving a heavy woman with curves or one that is very over weight. I guess I cant grasp a female wanting to gain weight and be really sick. I guess I was closed minded to think this is a male dominated fetish, which I still belive most of it is. Maybe these women just want to eat and feel loved, cant see getting sexualy aroused by feeling like your gonna POP and cant breath. Hate me if you will.I like being full, its an emotional need, not sexual.



rofl! So let me get this straight. You can be a fat woman and 'tastefully' gain 60 wholesome natural pounds and it's okay if men like you and you like yourself, but everyone else is sick because they're too deluded to see that they're making themselves ill?? LOL


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

I make enemies every where I go, whats one more place. jk. This is a forum to discuss things right. I have a right to my opinion and I am expressing it. If people are offended by this so much, maybe there is guilt and shame in thier choices. Yes some of my skinnt friends have made me feel shame to "let myself go". I am dealing with it and it is VERY hard. To each his own, I was curious as to weither women really got off on this, seems very unreal to me. Simple I am curious as to why the brain and sexuality make you do sick things to yourself.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> I make enemies every where I go, whats one more place. jk. This is a forum to discuss things right. I have a right to my opinion and I am expressing it. If people are offended by this so much, maybe there is guilt and shame in thier choices. Yes some of my skinnt friends have made me feel shame to "let myself go". I am dealing with it and it is VERY hard. To each his own, I was curious as to weither women really got off on this, seems very unreal to me. Simple I am curious as to why the brain and sexuality make you do sick things to yourself.



There's a big damn difference between being curious about something and asking questions and bashing people..jesus


----------



## IrishBard (Sep 23, 2008)

Let me explain my statements, quickly. Powerful goddesses, like Earthmothers, Fertility goddesses, Sexual goddesses, Artistic deities, have always been more round and more curvy than women now. It was something that always caught my eye. ITs the definition of the womans body that make me attracted to them, (partly that, I also like women who are strong, brave, intelligent and funny, all adding to the attraction)

I'm not a fan of Immobile women, nor am I a fan of feeding, mainly because I feel that I couldn't do it. If a woman could get to 3000lbs, but still be able to walk around without a sweat and live a comfortable life without a life support machine, I'd be all over her within minutes. (that is, of course, a fantasy, (we'd be in the bed for too long))


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> Let me explain my statements, quickly. Powerful goddesses, like Earthmothers, Fertility goddesses, Sexual goddesses, Artistic deities, have always been more round and more curvy than women now. It was something that always caught my eye. ITs the definition of the womans body that make me attracted to them, (partly that, I also like women who are strong, brave, intelligent and funny, all adding to the attraction)
> 
> I'm not a fan of Immobile women, nor am I a fan of feeding, mainly because I feel that I couldn't do it. If a woman could get to 3000lbs, but still be able to walk around without a sweat and live a comfortable life without a life support machine, I'd be all over her within minutes. (that is, of course, a fantasy, (we'd be in the bed for too long))



Exactly, I dont see the POWERFULL goddess in an immobile woman struggling to breath. I dont think you can accually be fertile either.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

Rowan said:


> There's a big damn difference between being curious about something and asking questions and bashing people..jesus



sorry if I offended you and some others, not my intention. I will rephrase my questions with more thought and understanding.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> I'm not a fan of Immobile women, nor am I a fan of feeding, mainly because I feel that I couldn't do it. If a woman could get to 3000lbs, but still be able to walk around without a sweat and live a comfortable life without a life support machine, I'd be all over her within minutes. (that is, of course, a fantasy, (we'd be in the bed for too long))



There are plenty of us out there that are 300 and more and can walk around without breaking a sweat you know...:doh:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

IrishBard said:


> Let me explain my statements, quickly. Powerful goddesses, like Earthmothers, Fertility goddesses, Sexual goddesses, Artistic deities, have always been more round and more curvy than women now. It was something that always caught my eye. ITs the definition of the womans body that make me attracted to them, (partly that, I also like women who are strong, brave, intelligent and funny, all adding to the attraction)
> 
> I'm not a fan of Immobile women, nor am I a fan of feeding, mainly because I feel that I couldn't do it. If a woman could get to 3000lbs, but still be able to walk around without a sweat and live a comfortable life without a life support machine, I'd be all over her within minutes. (that is, of course, a fantasy, (we'd be in the bed for too long))



What if she's immobile at 230 pounds? Is she disqualified? Or maybe it's just the real BIG fatties that get sick who are awful. If they're well then it's ok.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> But reaching this enormous sickly state is very very twisted and just yuck. No no longer see a person there, just massive flesh and it seems the person dissapears and the fat takes over and you then just feed the fat . SAD. Like i said, I am speaking to the extreem folks, not the men and women that ADMIRE and PREFER sexy fuller women.





Lolita13 said:


> She thinks i have twisted beauty ideals because I think its sad to feed a woman to sickening proportions.
> What ever gets you off I guess.





Lolita13 said:


> A choice to be really sick and cant move. Great sign me up. I gained 60 pounds and already I feel a strain on my body. I think there is a big difference in loving a heavy woman with curves or one that is very over weight. I guess I cant grasp a female wanting to gain weight and be really sick.



It's comments like these that come off as ignorant and will piss people off. They are rude comments..especially considering you are so new here and obviously dont know much about this place.

Like I had said before...I am not into gaining or feeding or immobility, but there something to be said for being considerate of other people, not generalizing them, and not judging them when you don't know them, even if you don't agree with the things that they do. That's just plain ignorance.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13, I think the problem is you're making a lot of gross assumptions and conclusions.

1. You assume that the weight gain is the direct result of the feeders, and the feedees are just caving in to their wishes or doing it to get attention.

2. You don't think being really full can be a turn-on. That's probably because you're not a feedee, so it doesn't turn you on.

3. The "sickly" bit. You give no criteria for sicklyness, and you just assume that any erotic weight gain will rapidly and inevitably lead to being immobile and bedridden. 

I think it's a bit presumptuous to make all these judgements and conclusions with very little knowledge of actual feeders and feedees, and downright rude to tell actual feedees that they don't really know their own minds. 

A feedee is somebody who has a sexual desire to eat a lot and gain weight. A feeder is nature's way of making sure feedees have a constant supply of hagen daz ice cream and tummy rubs.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

sorry! I dont want to be rude. I need more of an open mind to understand this. I still do think some men are cruel to women with this fetish.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> sorry! I dont want to be rude. I need more of an open mind to understand this. I still do think some men are cruel to women with this fetish.



You act like guys are holding women down and forcing them to eat and making them prisoners so they can do this. That is most certainly not the case. Women who want to gain are wanting just that... THEY WANT TO GAIN. 

And gaining is most definitely not just a male feeding a female thing. There are men who are gainers as well, just so you know.


----------



## Tad (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita;

Let me start off with one clear statement: most feeders and most feedees are not seeking immobility or anything close to it. A lot may fantasize about it, as the extreme case of what they like, but that does not mean that they actually seek it in real life. Now, if youve read a lot of the stories on the story boards I can understand how youd have come to a different take on things, but the story boards are not representative of what most people here, or even most feeders and feedees here, actually want for their life. It is about as representative of what most people are actually about as strippers platform high-heels are to most guys desires.

I'm sure this is not your intent, but right now you are a bit like the tourist who has spent one day in a new country, and is starting to tell people how they could run it better.

The whole area of feedism is way more varied and nuanced than you seem to have seen so far. If you are not interested in understanding it more, that is totally your right, but please don't think that after one day here you totally understand the subject. 

And please accept that a lot of the people who feel the desire to gain, or to see others gain, are actually very intelligent, thoughtful, and empathetic folks who have spent years of their life understanding their feelings and how they can live with them. Again, you dont have to listen to those people if you dont want to, but I dont think many people will have much patience with you slamming them if you wont make the effort to understand what they are saying.

Regards;

-Ed (a feeder/feedee, who has been supporting his wife in losing weight for years, and who has fought to keep his weight under control his whole life)


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

How can they be cruel to women "with this fetish?" 

Weight room force-feeding stories and magical hunger spells aside, it is exceedingly difficult to fatten a person up when they don't want to be plumpened, and more or less impossible to do so unnoticed. 

I don't see anything about the fetish that is inherently cruel, aspecially since there are feedees as well as feeders, and either fetish can belong to a person of either gender. A person being brain-washed, brow-beaten, and manipulated into immobility is not a standard part of the fetish, it's a highly improbable form of domestic abuse. 

If you're still talking about feedees getting so stuffed they feel like they're about to pop, they can easily halt this process at any time by saying "no thanks, I'm full" or simply closing their mouths.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> sorry! I dont want to be rude. I need more of an open mind to understand this. I still do think some men are cruel to women with this fetish.



Lolita, some men are just cruel to women. They could like backrubs and body lotion and still be misogynist wifebeater you wouldn't wish on a dog. It is utterly too simplistic to assume that a person who gets off visualzing their parnter expanding/gaining that they must be souless cruel creatures sent from the devil to desroy (wo)man kind. People have all kinds of destructive fantasies. Sometimes it just is what it is and has nothing to do with a sinister intent to be cruel. I don't understand people who own cats. I think they're dirty nasty animals but if somebody wants to keep one in their house and call her 'Gayle' that's their business. Just because some cat owners are cruel slack jawed cretans who don't take care of their pets doesn't give me the right to judge them all without knowing anything.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

Double Post.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 23, 2008)

I think I did read all of those stories and they made it seem like the woman wasnt a willing participant. Tips on how to sneak weight gainer in her food, make her eat a little more even after she says no. Her being a good girl by eating more for you. I will do more looking around and not read those stories, if in fact they were true at all. Is there a place that has real people and not just porn stories? It seems like the places I was reading catered more for men, that all.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 23, 2008)

I highly recommend this thread. It has varied views and takes on it that will paint a more realistic picture. 

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21321


----------



## Rowan (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> I think I did read all of those stories and they made it seem like the woman wasnt a willing participant. Tips on how to sneak weight gainer in her food, make her eat a little more even after she says no. Her being a good girl by eating more for you. I will do more looking around and not read those stories, if in fact they were true at all. Is there a place that has real people and not just porn stories? It seems like the places I was reading catered more for men, that all.




Don't go to the story writer's forum and stick to the actual boards.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 23, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> I think I did read all of those stories and they made it seem like the woman wasnt a willing participant. Tips on how to sneak weight gainer in her food, make her eat a little more even after she says no. Her being a good girl by eating more for you. I will do more looking around and not read those stories, if in fact they were true at all. Is there a place that has real people and not just porn stories? It seems like the places I was reading catered more for men, that all.




Yeah, if you judge feedism by the weight room stories, you will wind up with a very skewed perspective. Most of the stuff in there is no more a part of real feedism than the magical fat fairies or the instant-weight gain fluid. x_X

Weight Room is outlandish fantasy erotica. Basing your opinion of feeders and feedees on the weight room stories is like basing your opinion of the entire nation of japan on a tentacle porn manga.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2008)

Fuzzy's post is trapped in my UserCP bin. Anybody else have him stuck there?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2008)

....................


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2008)

I was pretty ignorant myself back in the day where all of this kind of stuff was concerned. That is pretty well documented.
It is just not something that people are exposed to so much in the wider world.
When I was first here, I just couldn't understand it all. Maybe that is what is happening here?


----------



## BigBeautifulRed (Sep 24, 2008)

I think what is happening is that someone very immature has crossed into these forums and does not understand anything about fat acceptance, bbw/fa/everything else, and needs time to think about this.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 24, 2008)

I was ok with the OP till she rubbed me the wrong way with her accusing self righteous tone. Ordinarily I just suck my teeth and unsubscribe from these things but I was feeling particularly bitchy and bitter at that moment and didn't feel like being prodded with sticks. The OP has since apologized though, and it's clear from her other posts that she was motivated by some personal stuff that can be very difficult to untangle and make sense out of. Her search somehow landed her down there in the Stories forum which is enough to curdle anyone's blood if they're in a vulnerable position. I'm letting it go. I don't think there's anything more to see here.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 24, 2008)

Mooove along folks, nothin' to see here...

LillyBBBW: I'm stuck on you! ^.^ *hugs*


----------



## IrishBard (Sep 24, 2008)

Rowan said:


> There are plenty of us out there that are 300 and more and can walk around without breaking a sweat you know...:doh:



I am not suggesting that I'd want to simple love a woman because she weighed a ton. I'm happy with women any weight, 150lbs, 15000000lbs, as long as they were mobile and not on life support (actually, that last one could technically be a planet)


----------



## IrishBard (Sep 24, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> What if she's immobile at 230 pounds? Is she disqualified? Or maybe it's just the real BIG fatties that get sick who are awful. If they're well then it's ok.



Now there is a tough one. choices, choices, choices


----------



## Observer (Sep 24, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> I think *I did read all of those stories* and they made it seem like the woman wasnt a willing participant. Tips on how to sneak weight gainer in her food, make her eat a little more even after she says no. Her being a good girl by eating more for you. I will do more looking around and not read those stories, if in fact they were true at all. Is there a place that has real people and not just porn stories? It seems like the places I was reading catered more for men, that all.



Now just a minute - we have over 2000 stories and, as the curator of the whole collection, I can tell you that not a single one of our volunteer editors have read all of them! I highly doubt you have exceeded our combined efforts of 15 years in a few brief days.

Secondly, there are *no* porn stories in our collection that we are aware of - there are some sexually explicit ones in the Erotica Forum but the sign on the door advises against going there if its not your cup of tea. Anyone who feels that any tale in the collection is truly pornographic should send myself or the webmaster a PM.

Thirdly, although there are stories with force feeding and weight gain powders, they are in specific archival forums. I suggest you visit the General Archives, here, and use search key romance before judging our collection so severely.


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Guys!,
Please I am very very sorry if I came off like a bitch. I am on my own personal journy with my issues, and right now weight is it. Im am struggling every day not to hate myself and feel like I let myself go and "ruin" a pretty face. Im sorry I read the wrong parts of this forum and I jumped to conclusions. I was shocked at what I read, know I know it is porn inspired and fantasy and that I can understand more. I am also reading the thread that was linked here. Thanks. Please dont think I am trying to cause trouble. I dont want to come into your community and make judgement, if it seemed like that, I am truely sorry. I also saw a strange movie that lead me to google things and I found this place , so my mind was all over the place. I was looking at researching the fetish and also maybe an answer to see why the man in my life is ok with me gaining weight and it led me here. I said it before, MY insecurties about myself make me very closed to this type of thing. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Observer said:


> Now just a minute - we have over 2000 stories and, as the curator of the whole collection, I can tell you that not a single one of our volunteer editors have read all of them! I highly doubt you have exceeded our combined efforts of 15 years in a few brief days.
> 
> Secondly, there are *no* porn stories in our collection that we are aware of - there are some sexually explicit ones in the Erotica Forum but the sign on the door advises against going there if its not your cup of tea. Anyone who feels that any tale in the collection is truly pornographic should send myself or the webmaster a PM.
> 
> Thirdly, although there are stories with force feeding and weight gain powders, they are in specific archival forums. I suggest you visit the General Archives, here, and use search key romance before judging our collection so severely.



Hi, no I did'nt read all of the stories, I read some. I will be more presise in my posts.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 24, 2008)

Do you know what the title of the "strange movie" was? o.0 Cuz that could shed a bit of light on things. 

I hope you come to a more accurate understanding of this stuff, and I'm happy to explain things and provide an inside perspective or further reading whenever I can. ^_^ 

I don't think a pretty face is "ruined" by anything other than jagged knife wounds, disfiguring diseases, or botox.

Feel free to PM me with any questions =o


----------



## Lolita13 (Sep 24, 2008)

Your really nice ! Right now I am reading the thread that Lilly posted in here. Some really good points. the movie I saw was Feed. I then googled things and well here I am. At the same time, I was going through my own issuew with my weight gain, so it was really 2 reasons for coming here. First to see this extreem fetish and then to see what the attraction for a heaver woman is. Also to see how my fiance could still want to not be bothered by my outward appearance or rather still turned on by it. I will pm later, after I read this great thread.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 24, 2008)

Oookay. I thought it might be that movie. That would explain *A LOT*.

Feed does not represent feeders. It's not based on real events. It's not even what actual feeders fantasize about. It's poorly written gross-out festival.

Gods. x.x I can actually remember discussing this movie on the animexpansion/pawg forums, where people were wondering if it would make somebody think that feeders are evil psychos. 

I'm sure that if your only knowledge of europe came from the movie "Hostel", you might be a bit negatively predisposed towards them. If you watched "Sweeny Todd" before you knew about haircutting, you might think that barbers were messed up fuckwads. 

>_< I want to personally meet the creator of "Feed" and kick him in the shins. 

Uggh. x.x

If you'd just mentioned that movie from the getgo, I think a lot of misunderstanding and heated words could be avoided.


----------



## prettysteve (Sep 25, 2008)

Miss Bad Kitty: I often wondered if my skinny or thin wallet was attributed to me being a skinny guy.My former girlfriend often said I was always broke because I couldn't hold down a job.Now I know my lack of wealth has more to do with me being skinny......




No-No-Badkitty said:


> I'm going to go even further than that.
> The first "artwork" ever officially recorded dates back some 50,000 years. It is the fertility "goddess" figure, and it is of a very fat female figure (very obese) with breasts so large they hang to her belly button. This was believed to be the image of fertility, health, and reproduction... I think carbon dating has taken them back even older than 50 thousands years but my memory may fail me on that.
> 
> FAT has been, in history, a sign of wealth, fertility, life...because if you were skinny it meant you were starving. Even the Greek statutes have fat rolls.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 25, 2008)

nevermind......


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 25, 2008)

prettysteve said:


> Miss Bad Kitty: I often wondered if my skinny or thin wallet was attributed to me being a skinny guy.My former girlfriend often said I was always broke because I couldn't hold down a job.Now I know my lack of wealth has more to do with me being skinny......



Well, honestly, in today's day, you're skinny because of genetics.  Food is just to readily available.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, to be fair to the OP, there _is_ a thread in the erotic weight gain forum discussing someone's -- apparently serious -- attempt to get his wife to gain 40 lbs per week. So it's not just pure fantasy here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 25, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> Your really nice ! Right now I am reading the thread that Lilly posted in here. Some really good points. the movie I saw was Feed. I then googled things and well here I am. At the same time, I was going through my own issuew with my weight gain, so it was really 2 reasons for coming here. First to see this extreem fetish and then to see what the attraction for a heaver woman is. Also to see how my fiance could still want to not be bothered by my outward appearance or rather still turned on by it. I will pm later, after I read this great thread.



Are your instincts telling you there's something more to his story? You live with the man and he's told you that he loves you either way but something is driving you to look deeper. Let me ask you, does he seem to pay particular attention to the fatty parts of your body such as squeezing belly flab and so fourth? I realize this is a personal question and you *do not* have to answer. But you don't seem very confident in his assertions and I'm wondering if your instincts are telling you a differnt story.


----------



## gangstadawg (Sep 26, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Mooove along folks, nothin' to see here...
> 
> LillyBBBW: I'm stuck on you! ^.^ *hugs*


who isnt stuck on lilly. she is one of my favorite DIMS members.


----------



## Chimpi (Sep 27, 2008)

What makes a larger woman sexy to me?

It's the way her belly hangs below her waist.
It's the way her body jiggles when she laughs.
It's the way her cheeks have more of a soft, plump look. That defines a cheek to me.
It's the way her calves tend to hold fat as if there was no place else to go.
It's the amount of space she takes up.
It's the way her thighs rub together and constantly touch.
It's the way her belly fills out her outfit.
It's the way her sides and back have their own boobs that mesh with the front boobs.
It's the way her hips are wider than the seat she's in.
It's not being able to reach around her.
It's the way her butt allows my hand to rest on its large exterior.
It's the way her arms sag and flap in the wind.
It's the way she sways left to right when she walks.
It's the way her belly sticks out farther than her boobs.
It's the way her hands plump up with soft, irresistible cuteness.
It's being able to hug her thighs.
It's the way her chin forms it's own smile underneath.
It's the way her belly feels around, below and/or on top of me, or in between us.
It's the way her boobs hang.
It's the way her body takes up an entire cushion on the couch.
It's the love of food she has.
It's the way her butt allows my hand to rest on its large exterior.
It's the large heart shape her butt forms.
It's the way her soft flesh feels to the touch; the way her warmth envelopes me.
It's the way our hips rub together when we walk hand-in-hand.
It's the way her clothes cannot hide the shape of her body.
It's the way we have to lean forward to hug because of the size of her belly.
It's the many rolls that pile onto each other on her body.
It's the way her boobs aren't the only big, plump part about her.
It's the cascaded hill her belly makes whilst she sits.
It's the large amount of weight that weighs me down while she is on top of me.
It's the round face that amplifies the beauty & cuteness in the smile.
It's the entire package; the hundreds of pounds; the size of her body.

And best of all... It's the soft, comforting hugs she gives.
There's so much more, but all of those are good reasons of why I like large / big / fat women. Many/Most of them are specific to fat women, but they are definitely not specific to all fat women. Of course, there are other things that are just as sexy or sexier to me about fat women, but those are the ones I think your question refers to.


----------



## tjw1971 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have to agree with you, to some extent. I try to accept that most "fetish" interests are labeled as such mainly BECAUSE people not sharing them don't comprehend how they could be "turn ons" in the first place.

Yet, at the same time, society generally draws some "lines in the sand" about what crosses over to the "socially unacceptable". For example, I've really never met a person who considered necrophilia "acceptable". Obviously, it's still a legitimate "fetish", and at least SOME people out there must have desired having sex with dead people. But we typically don't condone it as "ok", because we have a collective respect for the deceased. Purely logical or not, we've decided that it's the "right" thing to do, to give them their little burial space, where they're supposed to lie, undisturbed, except in extreme circumstances (usually attempts to solve a major crime).

As much as I like bigger women (even finding it a turn-on when a couple gals I knew were really big eaters), I find it a bit disturbing when I see these photos of gals being force-fed through tubes and all of that. If it's mutually desired, I certainly can't call it a "criminal act" or anything of that sort. Yet it seems like a case of one individual enjoying the process of control of an activity we generally accept is not something to be controlled by others. (And by the same token, the person being fed in this way is opting to ignore their body's own internal messages of "I'm full" or "I've had enough.", instead allowing their partner to circumvent/ignore them on their behalf.)





Lolita13 said:


> Hi, I guess I should of asked what makes guys want thier woman to gain more weight, instead I asked a simple question. I do agree I like a fuller softer look. Power in the curves! I should of addressed it to the men that were activly wanting to FEED thier women. I do find that a strange fetish, while I think liking larger women is a prefrence. I have read this site all night and there are def two extreems. I'm gonna put it out there. I think the men or women who likie to feed thier parter to see them grow are cruel and extreem. Please dont stone me, if a woman wants to be a fuller body type, thats fine. But reaching this enormous sickly state is very very twisted and just yuck. No no longer see a person there, just massive flesh and it seems the person dissapears and the fat takes over and you then just feed the fat . SAD. Like i said, I am speaking to the extreem folks, not the men and women that ADMIRE and PREFER sexy fuller women.


----------



## olwen (Sep 27, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> Hi, I guess I should of asked what makes guys want thier woman to gain more weight, instead I asked a simple question. I do agree I like a fuller softer look. Power in the curves! I should of addressed it to the men that were activly wanting to FEED thier women. I do find that a strange fetish, while I think liking larger women is a prefrence. I have read this site all night and there are def two extreems. I'm gonna put it out there. I think the men or women who likie to feed thier parter to see them grow are cruel and extreem. Please dont stone me, if a woman wants to be a fuller body type, thats fine. But reaching this enormous sickly state is very very twisted and just yuck. No no longer see a person there, just massive flesh and it seems the person dissapears and the fat takes over and you then just feed the fat . SAD. Like i said, I am speaking to the extreem folks, not the men and women that ADMIRE and PREFER sexy fuller women.



I'm feel it necessary to point out something you said before. You've been to S&M clubs and have participated in the BDSM scene. So have I. I don't know how much experience you have or what you like to do, but if you've been to the same nyc club I have, I know exactly what you've seen there, or what you may or may not have participated in while there. 

Someone somewhere thinks what you do and what you've seen - whatever it is, is sick and twisted and utterly unfathomnable, even tho to you and me it may seem like perfectly normal sexual behavior.

Seems kind of strange to me to think your fetish is okay but someone else's isn't just because you don't understand it. There are some things S&M players do that baffle and scare me that have very real dangers - like water torture - but I'm not about to begrudge them their sexual turn ons. Live and let live. 

I'm not saying any of this to be mean, I'm just saying, maybe take a step back and have a good long look at it. It's good that you are trying to understand about feederism, but are you really trying to if you've already decided it's the worst possible thing ever? Consider also that some aspects of feederism contain S&M concepts that might be very familiar to you...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 27, 2008)

tjw1971 said:


> I have to agree with you, to some extent. I try to accept that most "fetish" interests are labeled as such mainly BECAUSE people not sharing them don't comprehend how they could be "turn ons" in the first place.
> 
> Yet, at the same time, society generally draws some "lines in the sand" about what crosses over to the "socially unacceptable". For example, I've really never met a person who considered necrophilia "acceptable". Obviously, it's still a legitimate "fetish", and at least SOME people out there must have desired having sex with dead people. But we typically don't condone it as "ok", because we have a collective respect for the deceased. Purely logical or not, we've decided that it's the "right" thing to do, to give them their little burial space, where they're supposed to lie, undisturbed, except in extreme circumstances (usually attempts to solve a major crime).
> 
> As much as I like bigger women (even finding it a turn-on when a couple gals I knew were really big eaters), I find it a bit disturbing when I see these photos of gals being force-fed through tubes and all of that. If it's mutually desired, I certainly can't call it a "criminal act" or anything of that sort. Yet it seems like a case of one individual enjoying the process of control of an activity we generally accept is not something to be controlled by others. (And by the same token, the person being fed in this way is opting to ignore their body's own internal messages of "I'm full" or "I've had enough.", instead allowing their partner to circumvent/ignore them on their behalf.)



Being thought of as the equivalent of a corpse. Wow.


----------



## Tad (Sep 27, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Being thought of as the equivalent of a corpse. Wow.



Hey, have you ever seen the movie "Kissed" ? It made necrophilia seem not so bad.....or maybe that was just Molly Parker? (sorry, this was not a serious comment, but seemed like someone had to mention Kissed at this point, and after crunch week at work I'm just dopey enough to do it).

While I think I get the point that tjw was making, I have to say that I think necrophilia may rank right up there with evoking Hitler, as far as ways to kill off useful discussion....


----------



## olwen (Sep 27, 2008)

Lolita13 said:


> Hi Guys!,
> Please I am very very sorry if I came off like a bitch. I am on my own personal journy with my issues, and right now weight is it. Im am struggling every day not to hate myself and feel like I let myself go and "ruin" a pretty face. Im sorry I read the wrong parts of this forum and I jumped to conclusions. I was shocked at what I read, know I know it is porn inspired and fantasy and that I can understand more. I am also reading the thread that was linked here. Thanks. Please dont think I am trying to cause trouble. I dont want to come into your community and make judgement, if it seemed like that, I am truely sorry. I also saw a strange movie that lead me to google things and I found this place , so my mind was all over the place. I was looking at researching the fetish and also maybe an answer to see why the man in my life is ok with me gaining weight and it led me here. I said it before, MY insecurties about myself make me very closed to this type of thing. Thanks for reading!



Good luck. You're gonna need it.



edx said:


> Hey, have you ever seen the movie "Kissed" ? It made necrophilia seem not so bad.....or maybe that was just Molly Parker? (sorry, this was not a serious comment, but seemed like someone had to mention Kissed at this point, and after crunch week at work I'm just dopey enough to do it).
> 
> While I think I get the point that tjw was making, I have to say that I think necrophilia may rank right up there with evoking Hitler, as far as ways to kill off useful discussion....



I saw that movie. It was good. I liked that the main character was a woman and she wasn't one dimensional. Fascinating stuff.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 27, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Being thought of as the equivalent of a corpse. Wow.



Actually, that reminds me of a rather good, rather obscene Ole and Lina joke 

*snickers*


----------



## borel123 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ever since I was a teen, whenever I say big swaying breasts, large bum and thighs incased in tight clothing, I got a woody. Then at Uni, especially when with the arrival of low cut jeans, belly overhangs really turned me on. Today, it is BBW's in thong bikinis, letting it all hang out. Latina's and Black women seem to know how arousing this can be, both have you got it, so flaunt it attitude, Finally, I just love cellulite dimples. Don't know why women pay to have those removed, they're sexy as hell. The following examples come to mind:

BigButtAsshley
GainingGoddess
Xtrina (my that belly is hot) bighotbombshells
VivaLAvalerie
BrieBrown
and many many others


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

tjw1971 said:


> ...I've really never met a person who considered necrophilia "acceptable". Obviously, it's still a legitimate "fetish", and at least SOME people out there must have desired having sex with dead people. But we typically don't condone it as "ok", because we have a collective respect for the deceased.



Putting on my pedantic nerd hat, if I may --

Necrophilia is illegal in virtually every state, I do believe -- ranging from a misdemeanor to a felony act. And since the word "legitimate" comes from the latin word _lex_, meaning "law," necrophilia is *not*, in fact, a legitimate fetish.


----------



## vardon_grip (Sep 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Putting on my pedantic nerd hat, if I may --
> 
> Necrophilia is illegal in virtually every state, I do believe -- ranging from a misdemeanor to a felony act. And since the word "legitimate" comes from the latin word _lex_, meaning "law," necrophilia is *not*, in fact, a legitimate fetish.



Not true.

Nearly 1/5 of the states do not have a necrophilia law. That is not virtually every state. A lot of the states prosecute on breaking and entering, kidnapping, disturbing the peace etc.

Only *four* US states have laws explicitly banning necrophilia. The rest have a hodge-podge of wording that could cover necrophilia, including crimes against chastity, morality, decency and good order in Massachusetts and unnatural intercourse in Mississippi.

In those states that do have laws covering necrophilia, the punishment can vary widely. In Nevada, for example, a person who commits a sexual penetration on the dead body of a human being can face life imprisonment and a $20,000 fine. In Minnesota, however, whoever carnally knows a dead body or an animal or a bird faces one year in prison and a US $3,000 fine.

As far as legitimate goes, what does the legality have to do with it being a fetish or not? 

Merriam-Webster defines a fetish as:

1 a: an object (as a small stone carving of an animal) believed to have magical power to protect or aid its owner ; broadly : a material object regarded with superstitious or extravagant trust or reverence b: an object of irrational reverence or obsessive devotion : prepossession c: *an object or bodily part whose real or fantasied presence is psychologically necessary for sexual gratification and that is an object of fixation to the extent that it may interfere with complete sexual expression*

There is nothing there that says it has to be legal to qualify as a fetish. Also does that mean that in the 46 states that don't have explicit necrophilia laws that it IS a legitimate fetish?

I'm not saying that is right to do, but I think your information is wrong.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

vardon_grip said:


> Not true.
> 
> Nearly 1/5 of the states do not have a necrophilia law. That is not virtually every state. A lot of the states prosecute on breaking and entering, kidnapping, disturbing the peace etc.
> 
> ...



Ok. 9 states do not have some form of prohibition against necrophilia. I stand corrected. I never said necrophilia wasn't a fetish, just that it is not a legitimate fetish (in most states), based on the definition of the word "legitimate." Am I wrong?


----------



## No-No-Badkitty (Sep 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Ok. 9 states do not have some form of prohibition against necrophilia. I stand corrected. I never said necrophilia wasn't a fetish, just that it is not a legitimate fetish (in most states), based on the definition of the word "legitimate." Am I wrong?





I think instead of the word legitimate...it should be "accepted" (then again maybe not). Because if it is truly a fetish for a particular person then for them it would be a legitimate fetish, but maybe not legal or morally acceptable (but then a lot of fetishes are not).

Also...I have to wonder if a fetish is in it's self a fantasy.
For example. A guy (or girl) may have a thing for women being dressed in school girl uniforms...the fantasy/fetish of having sex with someone who is underaged and innocent...but would never ever ever actually have sex with anyone who was truly that young.
Also..with the whole s/m scene...there is a stopping point to the pain (giving and recieving)....I don't think anyone actually wants to beat thier lover to death...but the fetish/fantasy that they are torturing them to the point of death/severe injury is a turn on.....
Another example a guy might have a thing for ladies shoes and prefers women to be wearing them when he has sex with them etc...that would be a fetish...but the guy who cuts their feet off to save the shoes and have sex with the shoes is a psychopath.....

So there are lines.....and they can be crossed...


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 28, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I think instead of the word legitimate...it should be "accepted" (then again maybe not). Because if it is truly a fetish for a particular person then for them it would be a legitimate fetish, but maybe not legal or morally acceptable (but then a lot of fetishes are not).
> 
> Also...I have to wonder if a fetish is in it's self a fantasy.
> For example. A guy (or girl) may have a thing for women being dressed in school girl uniforms...the fantasy/fetish of having sex with someone who is underaged and innocent...but would never ever ever actually have sex with anyone who was truly that young.
> ...



Exactly. Most people are aware that if you drop an anvil on someone's head a 5 inch bump with stars swirling around it will not appear. In fact, most folks know that an anvil to the head would result in death. I'm always flabbergasted when someone, with a straight face, starts worrying over fantasy pictures depicting things that are manufactured to look like something that can't possibly happen in real life. Bypassing the gag reflex, the tongue being raised to the soft palatte reversing the flow of food to spew from their lips and the agreed upon hand signal between the two parties that says 'stop' the subject would be killed. If someone were truly committing a murder in that way I doubt they would post the evidence on the internet. Apparently it needs to be explained.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

No-No-Badkitty said:


> I think instead of the word legitimate...it should be "accepted" (then again maybe not). Because if it is truly a fetish for a particular person then for them it would be a legitimate fetish, but maybe not legal or morally acceptable (but then a lot of fetishes are not).



I imagine most people with this fetish probably are ashamed to admit it. It is, after all, almost universally taboo. 

I think I'll bow out of this particular discussion now...I start to worry that I'll be flamed for being so intolerant of this "alternative lifestyle."


----------



## olwen (Sep 28, 2008)

LaLa, try watching that movie kissed. Dunno how true it is, but it's an attempt to understand it at the very least. The character was given a bit of humanity instead of just dismissed out of hand as a sociopath....it really was interesting. It's interesting too how easy it is to take a taboo subject and turn it into something even more ridiculous. I'm thinking of that movie Feed. How utterlly disgusting was the portrayal of the main characters? Not to compare both fetishes, but you see what I'm saying? I'd prefer to really try to understand something I'm not familiar with rather than just dismiss it out of hand...I'd feel like I'm missing something.

Anyway, here's a review from the Imdb page:

"Film lovers: Please don't pay too much attention to the Marco Devilboy review of this unusual film. I can understand someone not enjoying KISSED because it deals with a supremely unappetizing subject. But then it quietly, delicately opens up that subject (and the characters involved) and wraps the viewer in an embrace that becomes both irresistible and horrifying. The movie works. When I first saw it, it introduced me to a young actress I have since followed and never seen give a bad performance: Molly Parker. Peter Outerbridge is wonderful, too. Recalling this film now, several years after first watching it, such a rush of thoughts and feelings come back to me that I will probably have to see it once again. If you are willing to go somewhere you never imagined you would find yourself--and then deal with what you discover there--KISSED is not to missed. "


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> LaLa, try watching that movie kissed. Dunno how true it is, but it's an attempt to understand it at the very least. The character was given a bit of humanity instead of just dismissed out of hand as a sociopath....it really was interesting. It's interesting too how easy it is to take a taboo subject and turn it into something even more ridiculous. I'm thinking of that movie Feed. How utterlly disgusting was the portrayal of the main characters? Not to compare both fetishes, but you see what I'm saying? I'd prefer to really try to understand something I'm not familiar with rather than just dismiss it out of hand...I'd feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> Anyway, here's a review from the Imdb page:
> 
> "Film lovers: Please don't pay too much attention to the Marco Devilboy review of this unusual film. I can understand someone not enjoying KISSED because it deals with a supremely unappetizing subject. But then it quietly, delicately opens up that subject (and the characters involved) and wraps the viewer in an embrace that becomes both irresistible and horrifying. The movie works. When I first saw it, it introduced me to a young actress I have since followed and never seen give a bad performance: Molly Parker. Peter Outerbridge is wonderful, too. Recalling this film now, several years after first watching it, such a rush of thoughts and feelings come back to me that I will probably have to see it once again. If you are willing to go somewhere you never imagined you would find yourself--and then deal with what you discover there--KISSED is not to missed. "



I don't think all necrophiliacs are sociopaths. I imagine some are lonely people who have difficulty forming relationships with the living. Most, however, do it because they want utter control over a sexual "partner" --at least, that is the consensus of the psychiatric community.

I'm not saying the film "Kissed" isn't a worthwhile piece of art -- Faulkner also wrote about necrophilia in a kind of goth-romantic setting -- but perhaps not a realistic representation of what we're talking about.

Anyway, your point is well-taken -- I will try to see this film sometime.


----------



## olwen (Sep 28, 2008)

I see what you're saying. But you know, most of us are not psychiatrists. Realistic or no, it is an attempt. I am not familiar with what psychiatrists think, but I've been seriously considering going back to school to become a sex therapist or do couples therapy. I suppose I should start paying attention.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

olwen said:


> I see what you're saying. But you know, most of us are not psychiatrists. Realistic or no, it is an attempt. I am not familiar with what psychiatrists think, but I've been seriously considering going back to school to become a sex therapist or do couples therapy. I suppose I should start paying attention.



Well, you seem to have a natural talent for understanding human psychology, as well as a genuine empathy for people of all sorts -- so I say you should definitely consider that as a career.

It is a difficult thing to talk about certain fetishes -- one does not want to dehumanize or ostracize people who are attracted to extreme and often taboo things (I believe the clinical term is "paraphilia"). On the other hand human society regularly identifies certain boundaries that one must not transgress, such as sexual relations with children, or sex carried out against the will of another -- or, as I think most people would agree, with the dead, who are obviously unable to give consent to the use of their bodies for sexual gratification.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 28, 2008)

Can we talk more about why fat girls are so utterly hot and less about necrophilia and the legitimacy or illegitimacy thereof? =o

Mkay.

I LIKE FAT GIRLS BECAUSE THEY GET ME GOING. 


I like to feed girls because I like to engage a partner who enjoys gaining weight in that particular pleasurable activity and have a mutually satisfying fetish activity. ^_^

DUH END.


----------



## olwen (Sep 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Well, you seem to have a natural talent for understanding human psychology, as well as a genuine empathy for people of all sorts -- so I say you should definitely consider that as a career.
> 
> It is a difficult thing to talk about certain fetishes -- one does not want to dehumanize or ostracize people who are attracted to extreme and often taboo things (I believe the clinical term is "paraphilia"). On the other hand human society regularly identifies certain boundaries that one must not transgress, such as sexual relations with children, or sex carried out against the will of another -- or, as I think most people would agree, with the dead, who are obviously unable to give consent to the use of their bodies for sexual gratification.



Thanks Lala. My friends have been saying similar things. It is a touchy subject....



Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Can we talk more about why fat girls are so utterly hot and less about necrophilia and the legitimacy or illegitimacy thereof? =o
> 
> Mkay.
> 
> ...



....and yes Fuzzy, I'll drop the subject.


----------



## LalaCity (Sep 28, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> Can we talk more about why fat girls are so utterly hot and less about necrophilia and the legitimacy or illegitimacy thereof? =o
> 
> Mkay.



Sorry. See, I figured with your name, and all...


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Sep 28, 2008)

LalaCity said:


> Sorry. See, I figured with your name, and all...



>_O

That's Necro*mancer*!


----------



## Victim (Sep 28, 2008)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> >_O
> 
> That's Necro*mancer*!



Yes, but what do you do with all those undead once you raise them?!?


----------



## Mikey (Sep 28, 2008)

I think that bbws/ssbbw are the zenith of femininity!!! Girls are meant to be curvy and bbws and ssbbws take that to the highest degree!! 
:smitten:


----------



## OC4bbws (Oct 1, 2008)

What I am attracted to is the curves, feel and size in general thats the only answer I have.


----------



## Mack27 (Oct 2, 2008)

For me its something I have no control over. Larger women get me hard, skinny women don't.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Oct 2, 2008)

Victim said:


> Yes, but what do you do with all those undead once you raise them?!?



Command them to smack you upside the head for being such a weird perve. xP


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 2, 2008)

They give nice warm hugs... :wubu:

Also,I really find a womans' confidence a turn-on-if she feels good about herself,it shows through the words she speaks and the motions she makes.

BBW/SSBBW=WIN.


----------



## toptop (Oct 3, 2008)

Honestly, I like seeing them waddle sometimes with a bit of difficulty. Therefore SSBBW with lots of curves are my type


----------



## FatJim (Oct 6, 2008)

Somone here said once,they were wired that .I think I was


----------



## FatJim (Oct 6, 2008)

I didn't finish the last post correctly." I think I was wired that way ". I could tell when I first found Buff magazine on a newsstand and the missle went to lock


----------



## shin_moyseku (Oct 7, 2008)

they are sexy for me because the are much more curvy and soft, i love to see a fat round face in a woman and to feel her cheeks when we kiss each other i love to put my hands on soft rolls when i hug a woman, and i love the bounce when they walk, that is definitively sexy.


----------



## ICEMANSS00 (Oct 19, 2008)

What makes a larger woman sexy to me is WIDE HIPS, LARGE THIGHS, THICK CALVES AND BIG BUTT ON A SHAPELY WOMAN, BIG CURVES MAKE A LARGER WOMAN AWESOME.


----------



## bellyfan82 (Oct 19, 2008)

- The smallest coffee at Starbucks is called "tall" and contains 12 ounces, or 1.5 cups.
- A 20 oz. soda officially contains 2.5 servings, but let's be real, in practice you just gulp it down.
- The largest popcorn at the movies comes in a three-gallon drum and purchase of it entitles the buyer to free refills.
- Ford Explorer and Landrover weren't beg enough, so we demilitarized the fucking Hummer for civilian use.
- Big Gulp begat Super Big Gulp which begat Double Big Gulp etc...
- Alaska: fucking huge, full of ice and snow, of no obvious use to anyone, bought for $7.2 million. ($360 million in today's dollars)

This is America, dammit! We don't settle for small when we can have large, extra-large, and supersized! By the time we're done with something, large is small and small is sample sized. 

What's sexy about a big woman? The sheer luxury of all that fat which she might not need yet decadently flaunts! What the hell am I going to do with some 100 lb. chick? Dammit, I want my ladies super-sized!


----------



## steely (Oct 19, 2008)

bellyfan82 said:


> - The smallest coffee at Starbucks is called "tall" and contains 12 ounces, or 1.5 cups.
> - A 20 oz. soda officially contains 2.5 servings, but let's be real, in practice you just gulp it down.
> - The largest popcorn at the movies comes in a three-gallon drum and purchase of it entitles the buyer to free refills.
> - Ford Explorer and Landrover weren't beg enough, so we demilitarized the fucking Hummer for civilian use.
> ...



Can I get an,Amen,Brothers and Sisters!


----------



## Shoggoth (Oct 24, 2008)

I like curves, big butts and big breasts and frankly you can't find that on most skinny chicks. Also, not to make this all about the body, many thick women I've dated in the past have had really nice personalities, more so then many of the thinner women I knew and dated. They were fun to talk to, had good sense of humor and were generally more fun to be around. Now, I'm not saying _all_ BBW are like that, and I'm certainly not getting down on the thinner women out there, but that's just been my general experience.


----------



## Mathias (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the softness of a larger woman. Also, it's something I can't really explain. I'm just sexually attracted to bigger women.


----------



## OneFAsView (Oct 26, 2008)

You know, this question has to be front and center of every BBW and FA, and yet, I don't believe
anyone has yet to really nail the full answer. I am not saying that I know the solid answer either, 
but I want to take a different approach, and first focus about things about FAs that lead to their
preference of bigger women; based on the character of an FA.

First, FAs as a rule see relationships and sex more intimately than many -- what I mean is that
the typical male FA is NOT the type of person who talks about their dates, and conquests over
beers at a bar. Now, some people may say that is part to a social stigma of their attraction.
But I believe it is more the case that FAs see the man-woman relationship as more personal
to them, and not a conquest game.

As such, the FA is about intimacy, romance, and the closeness. They enjoy the ability to 
caress and hold their woman. By contrast, I believe that a male who is just focused on 
genital contact, and is not a "cuddler", is probably not an FA. That is not to say that a non-FA
is not a cuddler, but that it would be hard to find an FA that would say he does not enjoy cuddling.

So, among cuddlers, what type of woman does the male FA prefer to cuddle? I think the
FA finds intimacy, and a woman, as soft and luxurious. The FA understands those characteristics
are associated with flesh, and the more flesh, the more comfortable. And with the intimacy angle, 
the FA sees that BBW as being luxurious just for him. That is reason for the interest in weight gain
by FAs, who see that an act of consideration from a BBW to her FA.

The warm body of a BBW envelopes you when being intimate. It adds a feeling of more contact at 
more points of the bodies. The non-FA cuddlers also appreciate the physical contact points
or skinnier women, and may relate to the FA from their shared appreciation of physical contact.
What further distinguishes the FA, is their desire for physical domination of size by his BBW. 
Even if the FA is the active aggressor in the physical contact, he sees the BBW as having
domination, simply by being there. 

Visually, I think there are two groups of FAs. The first appreciate what I would classify as "woman 
emphasized", with the significant curves of the BBW. These are the FAs who prefer the pear-shape
and the cleavage of a BBW. My guess is that most BBWs fall into this category. The other group
does not have a pear vs. apple shape preference, and is less about, say hip-waist ratios, than perhaps
a simple lustful appeal for large women of any shape, and their softness.

All strictly IMO; so I would love to hear FA reactions.


----------



## Haunted (Oct 26, 2008)

OneFAsView said:


> You know, this question has to be front and center of every BBW and FA, and yet, I don't believe
> anyone has yet to really nail the full answer. I am not saying that I know the solid answer either,
> but I want to take a different approach, and first focus about things about FAs that lead to their
> preference of bigger women; based on the character of an FA.
> ...



Holy Shit You have nailed it perfectly I wish i was this articulate i try to answer these post and i can never find the right words, I am forever tripping over my tongue (maybe i should try typing with my fingers thats probably the whole problem)


----------



## bellyjelly (Oct 27, 2008)

ONEFASVIEW: I won't quote the whole thing, but that's very interesting. It makes a lot of sense. 

thanks


----------



## Chimpi (Oct 28, 2008)

OneFAsView, thank you for your input. 



OneFAsView said:


> You know, this question has to be front and center of every BBW and FA, and yet, I don't believe
> anyone has yet to really nail the full answer. I am not saying that I know the solid answer either,
> but I want to take a different approach, and first focus about things about FAs that lead to their
> preference of bigger women; based on the character of an FA.
> ...



As a rule? I'm not sure how true that is. I understand what you are saying, but read the posts made by women (generally) that say all they can find are the "fat admirers" driven by their sex drive and nothing more. No compassion, no respect, no dignity. Unfortunately those are the "fat admirers" that give the rest of us a bad reputation by default, and it's never-ending. Assholes are born every day, as are good people. It's a loop that will continue into the cosmos and it applies to "fat admirers."
Arguably, it's up to the descriptor to determine whether they think such a person is a "fat admirer." These days there is no black and white description of a "fat admirer" and what a "fat admirer" is not. It will usually vary from person to person (as with most things). That does not indicate that one is better than another, though the more popular qualities tend to win out in those debates.



OneFAsView said:


> As such, the FA is about intimacy, romance, and the closeness. They enjoy the ability to
> caress and hold their woman. By contrast, I believe that a male who is just focused on
> genital contact, and is not a "cuddler", is probably not an FA. That is not to say that a non-FA
> is not a cuddler, but that it would be hard to find an FA that would say he does not enjoy cuddling.
> ...



I do agree with you though on your cuddling analogy. Because of the more feminine, soft body, it is extremely comforting and pleasing to cuddle with a fat person. Those aesthetics almost always appeal to "fat admirers" and will continue to do so. 

I think you're only touching base on one aspect of weight gain. Yes, some "fat admirers" may see it as a consideration towards him or her from their partner. That's very possible. It's also very possible that the male or female that does gain weight does so for their own wants or pleasures, or that they're doing it without actively trying to do so. I'm sure you did not imply that all men and women that gain weight do so to please their partner, but I think that's more rare of any of the reasons. I've seen it more common that they gain weight just by way of living their life, and then the next popular reasoning behind it is because they receive satisfaction from it for themselves.
Personally, I do not often see a fat woman as being luxurious just for me. Yes, I find it to be very attractive and many aspects of luxurious, but I like to think that they might think so as well.



OneFAsView said:


> The warm body of a BBW envelopes you when being intimate. It adds a feeling of more contact at
> more points of the bodies. The non-FA cuddlers also appreciate the physical contact points
> or skinnier women, and may relate to the FA from their shared appreciation of physical contact.
> What further distinguishes the FA, is their desire for physical domination of size by his BBW.
> ...



The main part of your post that I completely disagree with is this point.
I don't find any pleasure by being the less dominant figure, or person. I don't see the woman as having domination, even by just being there. Many fat women that I have known are less dominant than other women multiple fractions of their size. I can completely understand what you mean, but that does not apply to me. It's not that I would rather be the dominant figure, it's that I see the two parties working together in an opposite-pole sort of fashion - equal and opposite in many respects that keep a healthy balance.
I suppose the best way I can sum that up is that I do not view two parties in a relationship as dominant and less dominant. They're just two people working together.



OneFAsView said:


> Visually, I think there are two groups of FAs. The first appreciate what I would classify as "woman
> emphasized", with the significant curves of the BBW. These are the FAs who prefer the pear-shape
> and the cleavage of a BBW. My guess is that most BBWs fall into this category. The other group
> does not have a pear vs. apple shape preference, and is less about, say hip-waist ratios, than perhaps
> ...



I also think there are more than just two groups of "fat admirers." The fact is, _all_ fat women have significant curves. That's a basic representation of something all "fat admirers" enjoy about the people they're attracted to (meaning: fat men or fat women... or both ). I think you mean the more shapely figures. I've actually seen it put much less considerately as you have here: "Very fat women are like blobs of flesh." Fuck that. I continue to see shape and curves. I think it's much more perspective respective to each person.
It's kind of like the movie *Donnie Darko* - the two sides of human emotion are not limited to 'love' and 'fear.' There are worlds of emotions in between, just as there are worlds of perceptual attraction between pear-shape / hip-waist ratios and appeal for large women of any shape.

Hey, you wanted to hear reactions.  None of this was to take you to task for your statements, I'm just giving feedback with my personal opinion, too. I did enjoy your input though and it did feed my interest some different thoughts.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 28, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> OneFAsView, thank you for your input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. OneFAsView brought up some very good points but in general people are people. FAdom or being fat does not endow anyone with super human traits that cancel out positive or negative human behavior observed in the general population.


----------



## olwen (Oct 28, 2008)

OneFAsView said:


> You know, this question has to be front and center of every BBW and FA, and yet, I don't believe anyone has yet to really nail the full answer. I am not saying that I know the solid answer either, but I want to take a different approach, and first focus about things about FAs that lead to their preference of bigger women; based on the character of an FA.
> 
> First, FAs as a rule see relationships and sex more intimately than many -- what I mean is that the typical male FA is NOT the type of person who talks about their dates, and conquests over beers at a bar. Now, some people may say that is part to a social stigma of their attraction. But I believe it is more the case that FAs see the man-woman relationship as more personal
> to them, and not a conquest game.
> ...



I'm not sure where to begin. I don't think, that every FA sees woman on top, as a form of D/s, since they just aren't into that or any other form of power play. They just like to be squashed simply because they just like the way it feels. The fact that I take up more room doesn't automatically make me the dominant one. Dominance doesn't have much of anything to do with size or gender. Just a desire to take control. There's just A LOT more to it than just feeling smaller physically. Even among other animals the smaller member of the group can still rise above the ranks to become the alpha.

I don't think cuddling is specific to FAs. I've been with FAs who didn't want to cuddle. I have male friends who aren't FAs who make a big deal of setting the right post-coital mood to enhance the cuddling experience. I'd say some guys just don't like cuddling, and that it has nothing to do with whether or not they are FAs. Some women are like that too. I can also safely say that there definitely are FAs who don't give a flying fuck about being in relationships. They only want the sex. Some guys are just like that. 

I'm trying to imagine myself being luxurious just for a guy...No, I don't like that idea. To me it translates into the thought that I only exist simply and only for someone else's pleasure. As far as I know, that is the function of a device like a vibrator, not a person. Sounds like quite a bit of objectification to me. Sorry, but it does. I'm hoping that what you really mean is that when a big woman is on top of you the thought that passes thru your head is something like "I can't believe *I get* to be under all this lucsiousness." 
It's a huge sacrifice for anyone to lose or gain weight for the other, and I would imagine that the gainer *chooses* to do so because they *want* to please the feeder, not simply as an act of consideration. To me that seems to somehow, diminish the effort the gainer puts into the relationship. 

Even in a D/s relationship where the concept of "ownership" figures heavily, the considerate Dominant and the considerate submissive both understand that they are there for each other. That they can't play without each other, and the submissive can walk away at any time. So can the Dominant for that matter. They are both lucky to have found each other.


----------



## rollhandler (Sep 2, 2009)

One other issue at play here is with peer acceptance. As a thinner woman you had one circle that you hung out with, a number of places you may have gone to and things that you may have done with these people of like taste and interest. You were accepted within this group for a number of reasons be they looks or tastes or interests in certain activities.

The people you are seeking acceptance from no longer see you the same way they once did because something about you changed. In this case your size and your self image with it. It almost seems to me that your acceptance of self comes along the lines of "If others think im ok then I must be, therefore if I am not getting attention in the way I am used to then I there must be something wrong with me." 

Your friends may be asking what happened out of interest because the change seems drastic to them, or out of concern for your health for the same reasons. Their judgements of you "Letting yourself go" I would only characterize as being in poor taste. This is still a form of social clique peer pressure mentality as in conform or be left out and ridiculed. 

I believe that had you had an accident or were somehow disfigured you would have a very similar response from these people however there may be a different level of acceptance because fat is something a lot of society still seems to think is self inflicted as opposed to a disfigurement due to accident would be considered circumstances beyond ones control. The result would still be the same though. I can imagine that in the case of the disfigurement they conversations would be similar to "She used to be soooo pretty........" which is close to what you get to your face now instead of being left behind your back.

My suggestion here would also be to stop seeking acceptance from those whom you dont appeal to and first look for acceptance from within. It is a normal human desire to seek confirmation of self from without, but only you can choose where and whom to seek this from. If you continue to seek this type of confirmation from those whose opinions you already know are going to be negative toward your body type, you are only setting yourself up to be beat down.
Rollhandler


----------



## imfree (Sep 2, 2009)

OneFAsView said:


> You know, this question has to be front and center of every BBW and FA, and yet, I don't believe
> anyone has yet to really nail the full answer. I am not saying that I know the solid answer either,
> but I want to take a different approach, and first focus about things about FAs that lead to their
> preference of bigger women; based on the character of an FA.
> ...



I absolutely love the artistic shape of a heavy woman's body. Sight tells me her body is substantial and luxurious to the touch. I'm a very heavy man, so the phrase, "the two become one", can only hint of the physical and spiritual unity that a big woman and I have when that many square inches 
of body are in intimate contact. Woo-hoooo!!!, it's great!:bow:


----------



## rob47v (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow Rowand dear lady your HOOOTTTTTT, your pics are breath taking and I think its super hot how your handle your self. I need a cold shower!!!!!


----------



## Rowan (Sep 3, 2009)

rob47v said:


> Wow Rowand dear lady your HOOOTTTTTT, your pics are breath taking and I think its super hot how your handle your self. I need a cold shower!!!!!



lol...thanks


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 4, 2009)

Rowan said:


> rob47v said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Rowand dear lady your HOOOTTTTTT, your pics are breath taking and I think its super hot how your handle your self. I need a cold shower!!!!!
> ...



You two!  I nearly sprained my wrist sifting through this thread because I though Rowan had posted pictures up in here. Tease.


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 4, 2009)

OneFAsView said:


> As such, the FA is about intimacy, romance, and the closeness. They enjoy the ability to
> caress and hold their woman. By contrast, I believe that a male who is just focused on
> genital contact, and is not a "cuddler", is probably not an FA. That is not to say that a non-FA
> is not a cuddler, but that it would be hard to find an FA that would say he does not enjoy cuddling.



Lol, I so agree. My ex was not much of a cuddler and I HATED IT. I dunno if it's cause im a FA, or what, but I just love it. I think it also makes it hard if you're an FA and your gf doesn't understand the reason you love cuddling up to her soft sexy body so much. My ex knew the term BBW, but beyond that she knew nothing of the fat community. When I was just holding her and caressing her body, I knew she would probably be wondering "wtf he keep touching my fat for" LOL. Or maybe she liked it? I dunno, we never really talked about it. I remember posting in another thread how being in a relationship with a bbw who knows of the fat community, knows you're a FA, indulges you with your FA tendencies, and loves her body as compared to being with someone who doesn't know of or do any of the above...it's like night and day.


----------



## Rowan (Sep 4, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> You two!  I nearly sprained my wrist sifting through this thread because I though Rowan had posted pictures up in here. Tease.



You know you can have pics of me anytime baby...just have to ask


----------



## tj11692 (Sep 4, 2009)

I like how they jiggle and get tired when they walk and how they can squish me


----------



## wolfpersona (Sep 4, 2009)

A lot of things make a larger woman sexy to me. I love big booties with cellulite. I l:smitten:ve how they bounce up and down when she walks and jiggle like crazy. I love bigger fatter breasts. I love how big girls breasts sit on the rolls of fat on their stomach and expose alot of cleavage. Oooh I love, love handles. I especialy like strech marks. They symbolize growth. I love a big beutifull girl with a chubby face and a double chin. Its very sexy. I love to kiss and carress fat jiggly arms. Overall a big sexy girs body screams excess.:smitten: To me more of a hot feminine woman is better. :smitten:


----------



## rob47v (Sep 5, 2009)

Well to me is the sexy body that they possess, the softness and sensual touch to their bodies, warmth and careness that only they could provide. Don't get me wrong, I'm not into immobility, nor into feeding as a form of submission Feeding as a sensual fantasy is okay, which would render the same result, but no further than that, In other words not into fattaning a woman on purpose, without her consent. Its hard to explain!


----------



## Miss Louise (Nov 8, 2009)

Chimpi said:


> What makes a larger woman sexy to me?
> 
> It's the way her belly hangs below her waist.
> It's the way her body jiggles when she laughs.
> ...



Reading this just made my day and I am so happy to learn that there is men like you out there 

Thanks for sharing and give me the opportunity (how does it spells?) to learn about FA :bow:


----------



## AuntHen (Nov 9, 2009)

tj11692 said:


> I like how they jiggle and get tired when they walk and how they can squish me



this made me laugh & I thought it was cute. :happy:


----------



## Russ2d (Nov 10, 2009)

Lolita13 said:


> Please answer. Thanks. This is all new to me.




Softness, softness, softness- glorious enveloping pleasure giving truly feminine softness


----------



## Webster Stroll (Nov 15, 2009)

I'll add something naughty which will shock all the right thinking feminists on the board and undermine my credentials for good (not bad going for a first post here). It is a little bit of a repost of a post of mine in another forum. Putting aside the feel of fat (which is, of course, magnificent) fat is a form of flirtation to the eyes in at least two ways. First, have you not noticed that the hollywood ideal shape - except for some highly controlled bits (e.g. cleavage or a bit of leg) - is all about getting the eye to just pass over the body of a woman without making contact .. just kind of slide over? It doesn't invite you to wallow in her flesh but just glide over the surface. Whereas fat breaks up the lines and draws the eye. The Hollywood bra is the perfectly fitting bra which allows your eye to glide over the curves, the fa bra is one which is a little tight and pushes the flesh up making you aware of it. The way in which fat breaks up the lines and introduces new curves is one form of flirtation. The second is of course that it jiggles so invitingly. Oh and I'll give you a third for free...fat also shifts and presses against clothes when you sit down or get up or lie down. Always you're getting this little look at my body cue. So fat sexualises a woman's body in a way that not being fat doesn't. It makes you much more aware of a woman's flesh (which is kind of what sexy is all about from my perspective). I'll leave those who like fat on males to detail whether this is the same for them.

And here's where the shock to feminists comes in. When things started out and fat was identified as a feminist issue, it was all about male control of women's bodies and requiring them to be a certain weight that they find hard to be without denying themselves in all kinds of ways. So then it was a case of women have a right to be fat, they should not be judged by appearances. And, of course, the same issue can come up with a male insistence on weight gain etc. But that's not what I was talking about. Another strand of feminism is a worry about the sexualisation of women's bodies. And here fatness is on the side of the devil. I may admire your mind and love chatting to you. Think of you as equal, with equal rights and obligations. But I'll still see the way your flesh is pressing against your top and yearn to touch you in an entirely inappropriate way


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 15, 2009)

Fabulous post. Insightful, intelligent, fun. Love the idea that the fat, because it really is uncontrollable, acts as an animated calling card to FAs.

Hope you'll continue to post. Don't be a stranger!






Webster Stroll said:


> I'll add something naughty which will shock all the right thinking feminists on the board and undermine my credentials for good (not bad going for a first post here). It is a little bit of a repost of a post of mine in another forum. Putting aside the feel of fat (which is, of course, magnificent) fat is a form of flirtation to the eyes in at least two ways. First, have you not noticed that the hollywood ideal shape - except for some highly controlled bits (e.g. cleavage or a bit of leg) - is all about getting the eye to just pass over the body of a woman without making contact .. just kind of slide over? It doesn't invite you to wallow in her flesh but just glide over the surface. Whereas fat breaks up the lines and draws the eye. The Hollywood bra is the perfectly fitting bra which allows your eye to glide over the curves, the fa bra is one which is a little tight and pushes the flesh up making you aware of it. The way in which fat breaks up the lines and introduces new curves is one form of flirtation. The second is of course that it jiggles so invitingly. Oh and I'll give you a third for free...fat also shifts and presses against clothes when you sit down or get up or lie down. Always you're getting this little look at my body cue. So fat sexualises a woman's body in a way that not being fat doesn't. It makes you much more aware of a woman's flesh (which is kind of what sexy is all about from my perspective). I'll leave those who like fat on males to detail whether this is the same for them.
> 
> And here's where the shock to feminists comes in. When things started out and fat was identified as a feminist issue, it was all about male control of women's bodies and requiring them to be a certain weight that they find hard to be without denying themselves in all kinds of ways. So then it was a case of women have a right to be fat, they should not be judged by appearances. And, of course, the same issue can come up with a male insistence on weight gain etc. But that's not what I was talking about. Another strand of feminism is a worry about the sexualisation of women's bodies. And here fatness is on the side of the devil. I may admire your mind and love chatting to you. Think of you as equal, with equal rights and obligations. But I'll still see the way your flesh is pressing against your top and yearn to touch you in an entirely inappropriate way


----------



## superodalisque (Nov 22, 2009)

OneFAsView said:


> You know, this question has to be front and center of every BBW and FA, and yet, I don't believe
> anyone has yet to really nail the full answer. I am not saying that I know the solid answer either,
> but I want to take a different approach, and first focus about things about FAs that lead to their
> preference of bigger women; based on the character of an FA.
> ...



lovely myth. i wish it were true. this is a romaticization i wouldn't want newbies to put too much stock in though. FAs are really no different from a lot of other men. it depends on the person and to pretend all FAs are this soft loving ideal and that the cuddling and closeness is totally intimacy driven could seriously disapoint someone. they can be just as shallow as anyone else and often are. its only the particulars of what excites an FA that truly makes him different. when FAs get together they are also known to coarsley swap stories as well. its just that in general they don't feel as safe in doing so because the audience might be wrong.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 22, 2009)

_*On a woman, It adds a certain womanliness and sensuality. It gives them a nice sway when they walk. The hips become rounded, the breasts are large and bountiful, and the face is softer. 

That is one of the most important things about the fat on a woman, it makes the face more feminine. To me, the face is the true mark of beauty. Many who lack fat on their face look sullen, sick, and just plain tired. Fat adds life to a woman. Look at the actresses in the classic Hollywood films and in films from India, Mexico, and Nigeria today---see the beauty from their faces? It's that fat. Stupid Hollyweird today doesn't understand that. 

On men, well, I prefer all types of men from skinny, to muscular, to the big teddy bears. When you add fat with a man who is tall and stately, it gives him much more of a regal presence. My baby has a fat belly which I love so much in addition to him being a tall man. I love it! 

Fat is beautiful. *_


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm from south where we love and adore women with big butts and juicy thighs..


----------



## stele69 (Dec 4, 2009)

Lolita13 said:


> Please answer. Thanks. This is all new to me.



Well i haven't read all posts in this thread, but the most thing i love in a feeding girl is the fact that she fells good with herself and so she makes me feel good. I love when she eats with passion and gusto, I love the fact she is lazy but she doesn't care about it, i love the fact that she loves. And of course i love her as a person, as my best dear person.


----------



## superodalisque (Dec 6, 2009)

stele69 said:


> Well i haven't read all posts in this thread, but the most thing i love in a feeding girl is the fact that she fells good with herself and so she makes me feel good. I love when she eats with passion and gusto, I love the fact she is lazy but she doesn't care about it, i love the fact that she loves. And of course i love her as a person, as my best dear person.



i'm curious. could you appreciate a fat woman who was not a feedee and didn't find it necessary to make food the central part of her life. what if she didn't need her man focusing on the how when why and the results of her eating? is it the eating and gaining thats sexy or is it the woman?


----------

